# 06' 28Krs Kargoroo Toyhauler (Arizona) $16K



## NavyGoatinAZ (Oct 14, 2011)

We are selling a well kept Toyhauler as it just does not fit the size of our desired toys anymore. Other than that we loved the dual slideouts, interior space, and decor that you just cannot find in a traditional toyhauler. We are sad to see it go, but it served us well!

We are asking $16k but will entertain all offers as we want our next TT soon. I could even be convinced to travel to the AZ border to meet you if you can come towards AZ to get it. Please contact [email protected] h ot mail dot com for any details you require.

Thanks for looking and/or spreading the word


----------

